

Creators Admit Unix, C Hoax - vog
http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/unix-hoax.html

======
zaphar
I remember reading this several times over my computing career/life and it
never stops being funny. I can laugh because I love C and Unix :-)

------
shimfish
In related news, C++ was invented to increase programmers' salaries:
<http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/Invention_of_Cplusplus.shtml>

------
nightlifelover
Why do people post such bs? Ever tried writing anything larger in assembly? C
was a huge step and they got most of it right.

~~~
edanm
I think you missed this line:

"COMPUTERWORLD 1 April"

~~~
vog
Even without that line, it is pretty clear that this text is not meant
seriously. Although I personally like that kind of humor very much, I guess
this is not true for everyone.

